# DIY tree stand lifeline



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

You definitely want to buy rope that is specifically designed as safety rope. When we're talking about a life or death sort of thing you really don't want to skimp. Too many of my friends have been permanently damaged from stand falls that's enough to convince me that safety rope is an absolute requirement. 

Check out these links for more info
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2307342
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2302147


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

You need to use climbers rope. Do a google search there is lots of info there. The Menards near me sells complete rope set up in there hunting department. On sale for $30. 300# rating. Might be your best option.


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

andymick32 said:


> For those of you that make your own, can you use high impact twisted polyethylene rope or should it be the braided stuff? I can get the twisted cheaper but I'm wondering how well a Prusik knot would grip it.


The weight a rope might be rated at is usually what the rope will support when the weight is applied slowly. I used 7/16" Bluewater Assaultline as suggested by Jonathon at BMO Rescue. It's rated at almost 8000# and is what he recommended since knots and a bight over the carabiner can cut the rope's strength to 60% in some cases. He also has a store on ebay and has this rope for $119 for 150' with free shipping. He also sells prussic cordage as well, good luck. I actually bought 2 hunks of 150' and have lifelines on all of my stands.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/381364926418?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## UCRednecks (Aug 22, 2015)

A much cheaper an safe choice is to use a "tow rope" from a tube.. The kind you pull behind a boat. Wal-Mart has 2-3 person tube ropes for $30. Plenty long an strong! They are heavier than a standard ski rope. I'd trust it to hold. They take a lot of shock an abuse!


----------



## Covurt (Nov 14, 2012)

Just buy climbing rope from the internet for 90 cents a foot or so. No reason to try and skimp on something that is so inexpensive to begin with.


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

Covurt said:


> Just buy climbing rope from the internet for 90 cents a foot or so. No reason to try and skimp on something that is so inexpensive to begin with.


+1 . . . that tow rope might pull a tuber across the water with ease but whether it will survive a 200# drop at 1 or 2 feet is another thing. There's a reason climbing ropes are rated 6000 - 8000# in order to survive a fall.


----------



## Archerfish (Feb 20, 2008)

You want a static climbing rope,not a dynamic rope.Do NOT use any nylon,poly or any hollow core ropes.
You also need the rope you make the prusik loop from to be a smaller diameter than the main line.
Google prusik hitch and you will find lots of info.If your not sure,just buy a life line from HSS,Summit,Muddy ect.
It is your life you are risking if you are not sure.


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

b0w_bender said:


> You definitely want to buy rope that is specifically designed as safety rope. When we're talking about a life or death sort of thing you really don't want to skimp. Too many of my friends have been permanently damaged from stand falls that's enough to convince me that safety rope is an absolute requirement.
> 
> Check out these links for more info
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2307342
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2302147


Just out of curiosity, how many of your friends have permanent damage from falling out of stands?


----------



## chasnfreaknasty (Jan 6, 2008)

Archerfish said:


> You want a static climbing rope,not a dynamic rope.Do NOT use any nylon,poly or any hollow core ropes.
> You also need the rope you make the prusik loop from to be a smaller diameter than the main line.
> Google prusik hitch and you will find lots of info.If your not sure,just buy a life line from HSS,Summit,Muddy ect.
> It is your life you are risking if you are not sure.


In my research you do NOT want to use static rope, but rather dynamic rope. Dynamic rope is designed to stretch during a fall, thus making it softer and safer. Static rope is designed to not have stretch and is used for repelling, where you don't want your rope to stretch. The sudden stop with static rope can cause harm to the climber(hunter) and could snap as well because it doesn't absorb the force. I googled the "difference between dynamic and static rope".


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Come on lets be senseible here. Life line rope needs to be static, you connect to the lifeline with a dynamic leash such as a beal. It is one thing to take a fall with 40 inch's of dynamic material., totatly different if your whole rope is dynamic you impact something you don't really want to or end up below your stand in neve never land.


----------



## chasnfreaknasty (Jan 6, 2008)

I stand corrected. I did find a video put out by Field and Stream that states to use a static rope. I do find it odd that when you do google the differences between them two they saw a static rope is not good for a fall. Here is the video I found: http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs...a-prusik-knot-and-rig-a-treestand-safety-line


----------

